# which bits for 1x6 pine



## dkitch (Aug 24, 2013)

Have purchased 1x6 no. 2 pine t/g flooring to math 2x6 t/g on second floor all 1x6 have square butt joints and the lenghts will fit most room areas wall to wall so butts are fine but in hallway i need to do the butts to be t/g whats a good bit for a hand held router to complete in the field thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dkitch said:


> Have purchased 1x6 no. 2 pine t/g flooring to math 2x6 t/g on second floor all 1x6 have square butt joints and the lenghts will fit most room areas wall to wall so butts are fine but in hallway i need to do the butts to be t/g whats a good bit for a hand held router to complete in the field thanks


Freud...
CMT..
Whiteside...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Manufacturers recommend that T&G bits be used only in a table so if you plan on using them handheld use extreme caution.


----------



## dkitch (Aug 24, 2013)

Only need to rout the butt joints 10 or 12 pieces


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Manufacturers recommend that T&G bits be used only in a table so if you plan on using them hand held use extreme caution.


lay several boards together stickered on top of a table as in a panel w/ the edges flush, clamped together and down to the table...
begin and end the "panel" w/ a sacrificial piece...
place a carrier board for the router parallel to the panel's edge w/ sufficient gap to clear the bit but close enough to to still support the router...
be sure to clamp it in place and make it the same height as the panel... 
place your router for the cut... 
*make sure the bit is clear of any material *before you switch it on...
make your cut...
stop cutting w/ the router resting on the last sacrificial and the outboard support....
*after the router has stopped turning* set it aside and tear down the newly cut panel...
erect a new panel and do it again...
repeat as often as required...

*notes...*
never move the router to or away from the work w/ it running...
*Always* start/stop the router w/ it resting on the carrier and panel...
*pay attention to what you are doing and do not get over confident...*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dkitch said:


> Only need to rout the butt joints 10 or 12 pieces


here's that process for a few more than 10 or 12 pieces...


----------

